# Leere java.util.List erzeugen



## grayson (6. Jul 2004)

da java.util.List abstrakt ist, kann ich ja nicht einfach mit new eine instanz erzeugen.

wie bekomm ich trotzdem eine leere List, in die ich später elemente einfügen kann?

mit List  childlist = null;

und dann list.add(Object);

schmeisst er ja logischer weise ne nullpointerexception

und List childlist;

childlist.add(Object)

bringt den fehler "object not properly initialisized..."


----------



## Pulvertoastman (6. Jul 2004)

List ist nicht abstrakt, sondern ein Interface. Ein Blick in die API Dokumentation hilft, Klassen zu finden, die dieses Interface implementieren:

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/util/List.html


----------



## meez (6. Jul 2004)

Ist nicht abstrakt...Ist ein Interface...:

List l = new ArrayList();
List l = new Vector();


Edit: Sch***** zu spät....


----------

